# Help: Samsung HT-E5500 keeps changing source



## espio1

Hi everyone.


I'm having a really frustrating problem with my Samsung 5.1 blu-ray home theatre system (ht-e5500 model).


The ht, hooked up to my samsung HDTV and speakers, has been working fine for six months. But since yesterday it has started randomly cycling through input sources, as if someone is mashing on a remote.


I've tried taking the batteries out of all remotes and its made no difference - it still cycles through input sources randomly and often.


The HT is connected to a Sky Plus box and games console, but still randomly cycles through source with other devices off.


Any ideas?


----------



## Otto Pylot

Have you called Samsung Support?


----------



## BIslander

Try doing a hard reset. The process for that should be in the manual.


----------



## espio1

Hi guys.


I've done a hard reset as suggested and the HT box is still cycling through sources at random.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## Otto Pylot

Did you call Samsung support? If it's only 6 months old it should still be under warranty. I would disconnect the E5500 and just connect your Sky Plus box directly and see if the problem persists. If it goes away then it's probably the E5500. And if the hard reset doesn't work, then it's support call time.


----------



## rorykatie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *espio1*  /t/1481206/help-samsung-ht-e5500-keeps-changing-source#post_23521777
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> I've done a hard reset as suggested and the HT box is still cycling through sources at random.
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Espio, did you resolve this issue, as I am having exactly the same problem :-(


----------



## espio1

It stopped for a month or so - just fixed itself - but now has started doing it again


----------



## mbarney35

I have the same unit and it just started doing the same thing. Any luck figuring out how to fix it?


----------



## yabbadabbadont

Since you started this thread on July 11 and the last firmware was released on July 4, I wonder if it is an issue with the latest firmware? I started having this issue after I updated to the latest firmware two weeks ago. (A movie I rented wouldn't play without the update) It plays fine for a while, then starts cycling through all the inputs. I can then watch a couple of more minutes of my video before it does it again. I wonder if it might be heat related? Anyway, I'm going to contact Samsung tomorrow.


----------



## headhunter5

I am also having this problem. I took the batteries (fresh ones) out of the remote and it seems to have stopped for the last several hours, but I don't know if that's actually the problem or not. The remote also stopped being able to do normal things like turning the unit on and off...the lighted BD button would just flicker quickly and do nothing. I am able to operate the unit normally using my Samsung TV remote through Anynet+.


If anyone comes to any sort of resolution for this, I'd like to hear an update!


----------



## headhunter5

Can you guys post what TV brand you have hooked up? I have a Samsung, and I'm wondering if it has anything to do with Anynet+, which does have the ability to change input modes automatically...


----------



## mbarney35

I have a Samsung 6100 series tv. I unplugged and moved my unit to another room away from the TV and the problem still occurred, so I doubt it is the Anynet+.


I contacted Samsung customer service and will be sending mine in for repair. I will let you know what I hear back from them.


----------



## niko790

The same problem here. The reason it changes sources is probably broken front touch panel. Notice that if you change source with remote the first icon from left side on that panel [E] doesn't flash, but it does when source is changed "automatically" just as if someone would press that button on the panel. Sometime tray can come out for no reason.

Why is that? No idea. I'm not an expert.


----------



## espio1

Has anyone managed to get this fixed without sending in for repair? I have to admit its a relief I'm no longer the only one experiencing the problem!


It happens really sporadically to me now. Can go hours / days without happening.


----------



## headhunter5

I think niko790 is on to something. The fact that it works fine for long stretches (mine's been fine for about 4 days now) and then happens repeatedly for a shorter while makes me think it's something in the environment contributing. I don't know what kind of touch-sensing technology is used in the panel, but if it's something like capacitive touch , then check this out:


> Quote:
> Conductive smudges and similar interference on the panel surface can interfere with the performance. Such conductive smudges come mostly from sticky or sweaty finger tips, especially in high humidity environments. Collected dust, which adheres to the screen because of moisture from fingertips can also be a problem.



After reading this, I checked my panel and it did have some obvious fingerprint smudges on it. Also, the day it was going haywire I had the A/C turned off and the windows opened due to the cool weather...thus it was pretty humid inside.


I've wiped off the panel and will now try to note the conditions if/when it happens again.


----------



## espio1

Excuse my ignorance, but I don't think my HT unit or tv has a touch panel for source?


----------



## headhunter5

Right between the name of the input source ("D. IN", "HDMI 2", etc) and the STOP square there is what looks like an F or E in a square. If you press that, it changes the source. niko790 points out that when you use the remote to change inputs, that icon does not flash. If you press it with your finger, it does. Thus if it flashes during the automatic mode switching, it thinks there's a finger touching it.


I tried to find a picture, but the stock ones I saw don't have this icon! Weird.


----------



## yabbadabbadont

I didn't even realize that the front panel was touch-sensitive until I found the instructions for a hard reset. (with unit on, hold stop on front panel for 8 seconds) The problem hasn't reoccurred since then, but I did wipe off the front panel when I reset the unit...


----------



## indynic

Hey guys, I have had this receiver for about nine months. I left for a long weekend and it was going to be hot, so I left my thermostat at 80. I come home and my receiver is going haywire. Never had an issue, now it flips through the inputs like crazy. I called Samsung and I did a firmware update and a hard reset with no luck. They said that if it keeps happening they would send a tech to my home. I am going to call them back and have them do just that.


----------



## zuraimi

Hi everyone,


Thank god I have you all to refer my problem. I bought this HT-E5550w Blueray Disk Home theater in November last year and so far it working nicely until today when it start changing mode by itself. I've tried everything like you all did i.e. remove battery, change tv and so on but the problem still occurred. I haven't contact Samsung support centre since today is public holiday so I would really appreciate if anyone of you guys who has managed to sort this problem out could share the solution.


Thank you.


----------



## headhunter5

After cleaning off the front touch panel, I haven't had any problems. It's been two weeks.


----------



## Jaynee

Add me to the list of folks having the changing source/dvd tray eject problem that others have reported.


At first it happened only sporadically, but in the past week or so it has pretty much be continuous to the point where we can't even watch TV because the receiver "trumps" our satellite and will shut it off when the DVD tray begins to repeatedly open and close while the source inputs begin sifting through.


The only thing I haven't done is a hard reset, but I guess I'll try that to see if it fixes the problem. I've contacted Samsung to see if they know of a resolution to this issue.


----------



## Otto Pylot

It would appear that returns are in the future for this particular model of Samsung. Seems to be a lot of similar problems coming up all of the sudden. Has anyone satisfactorily gotten a response from Samsung support?


----------



## mystery432

HI everyone, i'm also having this problem, source keeps changing on its own. has anyone heard back from Samsung support about this issue,


----------



## mbarney35

I received my unit back from Samsung last week. They replaced the front touch panel. I haven't had any issues since.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Somebody else mentioned the front touch panel as well so maybe Samsung will own up to the defect and repair all of the affected units whether they're under warranty or not.


----------



## RushFreak2112

Hey everyone...I ran into the same problem with mine, and needless to say it got VERY frustrating!


I read through everyone's posts and since I realized that I would have to either deal with Support, which probably wouldn't help much since mine is over a year old, or I would have to get a new receiver, I decided to take matters into my own hands.










Because it's fairly apparent that the issue is with the front touch panel, here's what I did...


Took the top cover/casing off...then unscrewed the circuit board that's part of the front piece/panel...disconnected the touch panel from the board, and then put everything back together again.


Presto! No more problems!


Disclaimer...obviously the front touch panel will no longer work.










But...if you're like me, and almost never use it other than to open the tray, then you're all set. I always use the remote, which still works just fine, and the display (LED) still shows everything just as it did before I disconnected the touch panel.


Hope this helps.










Take care!


----------



## espio1

Thanks so much Rush - I've just done the same and the very irritating problem is seemingly finally over.


----------



## Mudshark-17

I"m so happy I found this thread on the AVS forum.


My Samsung HT-E5500 has been driving me crazy today cycling through inputs. It had been working earlier today but this evening it was possessed!


A wipe of the input screen on the uni seems to have completely fixed the problem!!! The issue might have to do with the unit being in Thailand where the temperature is currently 35 and the humidy 99.9 percent. The climate here is hell on electronics.


Thanks for the fix! Graham


----------



## Mudshark-17

Spoke too soon. Wiping the touch screen was only a temporary fix. Still under warranty so calling Samsung tomorrow. Arrrrgh!


----------



## verbal80

Hey all, this morning had the same problem you were all experiencing, spontaneously cycling through the sources. I found this thread and tried everything listed here: dry & moist wipes of the touch panel, soft & hard rebooting, updating the firmware... The wiping of the front panel seemed to buy me a bit of time, but then after a minute or two it reverted back to cycling through sources. Not even sure why today of all days it started doing this out of the blue. Not particularly warm or humid, and my unit was pretty clean! So I contacted my nearest Samsung Customer Service Plaza, dropped it off in the afternoon and they returned it to me less than two hours later! They replaced the front panel, and it seems to be working as its normal lovely self again. Just go to Samsung's website and they can tell you where the nearest "CSR plaza" is.


----------



## leslierad

I just had the same issue with my ht-e5550 it just starts pressing the function button, I thought it was a conflicting device but after reading all these posts it seems like Samsung has an issue with this model. Mine only started doing this after firmware update 1017 for the 5500 series.


----------



## indynic

I have not had a problem with my unit since I thoroughly cleaned the front touch screen. I am having issues again and I just cleaned the tough screen and it's still cycling through modes.


Probably time to call Samsung and get this repaired.


----------



## indynic

Funny thing is, I touched the eject button to put in a disc this morning. The unit was working just fine yesterday. It's the only thing that is different.


----------



## Gino Brazuka

Hello everybody,


I have one Samsung HT-E5550 WK since Oct2012 and I experienced this problem last summer in BKK. In my case the temperature was the root cause: insufficient cooling happened due obstruction at rear of the home theater (after cleaned the tv rack, I pushed the HT closer to the furniture that made the rear exhausting fan lose its efficiency and every time I tried watch some movie it came up. It took me some time to got it because even though room was cool (air cond. running) the hot air around the player made it freaking out.


Check if you have similar condition in your room and then try to move the HT 10 cm far from the furniture (also keep both sides clear) and keep the room temperature below 30C. It never happened again in my HT.

I hope it can help someone with this same problem.


Regards.


----------



## Rick J

I was having the same problem as everyone else. My receiver was changing sources every couple of seconds and it became impossible to watch TV or anything else.


Unfortunately my device was out of warranty so samsung would not fix it unless I paid for the repairs and shipping costs.


I ended up opening the receiver and disconnecting the touchscreen panel, put the cover back on and voila problem fixed.


The touchscreen does not function anymore (I never used it anyway) but the remote still performs all the same functions so it's no real loss. The display still works like it always did (source and function buttons are still displayed, you just can't click them by touching the screen).


It took less time to perform the fix than it took me to become a member of the forum and write this post!!!


Hope this helps you guys out.


If anyone wants a step by step guide, I could probably put one together (prob with pictures), just ask


----------



## sinofian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RushFreak2112*  /t/1481206/help-samsung-ht-e5500-keeps-changing-source#post_23724670
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...I ran into the same problem with mine, and needless to say it got VERY frustrating!
> 
> 
> I read through everyone's posts and since I realized that I would have to either deal with Support, which probably wouldn't help much since mine is over a year old, or I would have to get a new receiver, I decided to take matters into my own hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's fairly apparent that the issue is with the front touch panel, here's what I did...
> 
> 
> Took the top cover/casing off...then unscrewed the circuit board that's part of the front piece/panel...disconnected the touch panel from the board, and then put everything back together again.
> 
> 
> Presto! No more problems!
> 
> 
> Disclaimer...obviously the front touch panel will no longer work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...if you're like me, and almost never use it other than to open the tray, then you're all set. I always use the remote, which still works just fine, and the display (LED) still shows everything just as it did before I disconnected the touch panel.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care!


Rush (nice s/n btw),

 

I just created an account here to thank you for confirming my suspicions with regard to this unit.  Mine was doing the same 'flipping between inputs' on and off for a few months now & I was at my wits end with it until I noticed that the [F] icon would blink every time it switched the same way it blinked when pressed.  

 

I came upon this thread while digging for answers and saw your post which pretty much confirmed my diagnosis.

 

Like you, I opened it up, located the connection for the touch panel, un-plugged it, & buttoned it all back up.  It's now run non-stop for over 2 hours without switching once!

 

WooHoo!


----------



## waite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick J*  /t/1481206/help-samsung-ht-e5500-keeps-changing-source/30#post_23903232
> 
> 
> I was having the same problem as everyone else. My receiver was changing sources every couple of seconds and it became impossible to watch TV or anything else.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my device was out of warranty so samsung would not fix it unless I paid for the repairs and shipping costs.
> 
> 
> I ended up opening the receiver and disconnecting the touchscreen panel, put the cover back on and voila problem fixed.
> 
> 
> The touchscreen does not function anymore (I never used it anyway) but the remote still performs all the same functions so it's no real loss. The display still works like it always did (source and function buttons are still displayed, you just can't click them by touching the screen).
> 
> 
> It took less time to perform the fix than it took me to become a member of the forum and write this post!!!
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you guys out.
> 
> 
> If anyone wants a step by step guide, I could probably put one together (prob with pictures), just ask




Pleasee i need that step by step guide with pictures!!!


----------



## sinofian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waite*  /t/1481206/help-samsung-ht-e5500-keeps-changing-source/30#post_23921444
> 
> 
> 
> Please i need that step by step guide with pictures!!!


Hi waite,

 

I've been helping another user with this issue and, though mine unit is a 5400 rather than a 5500, the process should be fairly similar (if not exactly the same).  Here's what I did:

 

After unplugging everything, remove the screws along the back of the unit & slide off the top cover, then unplug the white ribbon cable (by gently pulling up on the blue plastic bit to un-seat it) running between the front of the box to the main circuit board, unscrew and detach the front of the unit, unscrew the front board (the one that holds the display), then flip that board over to reveal the ribbon cable connection (going from the circuit board to the touch screen; very obvious which cable it is). From there, you just have to release the small black retaining clip, unplug the cable, and re-assemble.

 

I'm going to try and take some pics this evening & will post back if/ when I do.


----------



## sinofian


As promised...

 

Remove screws on rear of unit:



 

remove top cover:



 

pull blue tab to release white ribbon cable:



 

un-clip front of unit:



 

locate and un-plug the ribbon cable for the touch screen:



*click for larger version

 

re-assemble and enjoy your player!

 

 

*note: be sure to plug the white cable back in or your player will not work properly.


----------



## gerry21


Just like to say thanks for the excellent instructions and photos.  I had the same issue with the tray randomly opening (incredibly annoying) but I followed the above a couple of weeks ago and no problems since!


----------



## mystery432

awesome, thanks you guys this has worked perfectly.


----------



## chicagodude


i wanted to post and say thank you to everyone that pitched in. So far so good on my end. I have samsung tv un55d6400 and hte5400. same issues, excluding the disk tray opening...however the inputs would switch so bad that I couldnt modify settings on either unit. i followed instructions on this thread, rather simple...so far so awesome!! it has not switched inputs yet....would have done it like 50times just typing this...so all good...THANK YOU EVERYONE!!


----------



## Anna Newell


Thanks for the help$ Who needs a touchscreen anyway!


----------



## Kim Vallejo


Thank you SO much for the fix!









You have saved what was left of my sanity...I must ask a question though: Is the touch screen that sensitive or does it have to be physically damaged to act this way?


----------



## Otto Pylot

Hard to say. I've never been a fan of touchscreen on devices like that. I have a Panasonic blu-ray player that had a touch "screen" on the top to open/close the tray. I disabled it (just turned it off) because dusting the unit would activate it and that got old quick. Besides, I don't need, or want, that feature so it's loss is not a big deal to me.


----------



## TheSaint148


Hey, I would love to know how to remove the front panel connection.  I'm a little confused as I have the HT-E5500 but there is no touch screen on the front, unless I'm totally missing something!  I have one wide button with plus and minus on either side and that's about it!  So could that be the issue I'm having.  I mean would even disconnect the whole front as I don't really look at the front screen - all done by the control and the tv shows the options.  Such an annoying problem...and yes, i'm out of warranty!  I'm sure it would cost samsung about £1 to repair, or less...but they'd charge a good £100 for it or more.

 

Just some basic instructions would be helpful

 

Thanks!


----------



## Simon jay

Thanks for this post. Mine is not changing source. Just the tray keeps opening and closing all the time making it impossible to watch dvd's or use the unit at all. I will try the above and see what happens. Mine is out of warranty so I did not fancy having to pay for it to be repaired.


----------



## Jaynee

Hey all - wanted to update and let you know that since my unit was under warranty, I sent it back to them for repair. Got it back within 2 weeks and it has worked fine since then. Nice to know there is a workaround should it ever happen again (my warranty ends on January 28).


----------



## LongboardTribe

Thanks RushFreak2112... after cleaning the front panel, updating software, cleaning the front panel again and I decided to give your steps a go and it's been working well since.


So for all the other guys who do not care about the touch screen, simply switch that off and your peleja will be solved.


----------



## LongboardTribe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LongboardTribe*  /t/1481206/help-samsung-ht-e5500-keeps-changing-source/30#post_24162541
> 
> 
> Thanks RushFreak2112... after cleaning the front panel, updating software, cleaning the front panel again I then decided to give your steps a go and it's been working well since.
> 
> 
> So for all the other guys who do not care about the touch screen, simply switch that off and your problems will be solved.


----------



## ParkSlope


Same issues with my unit. I Called Samsung on 1/6/2014, althougjh my unit was out of warranty they provided me with a courtsey repair. I sent the unit to thier repair center on 1/7/2014. Unit was repaired and delivered back to me on 1/10/2014. They replaced the (Assy Cover P-Front), part number (AH96-01605A). Ran the unit for six hours over the weekend the unit worked fine.


----------



## barryspecial


Thank You Rush!  Your steps to disconnect the front panel touch screen have worked great, so far.  Cleaning the front didn't work for me, either...


----------



## memphia


Joined this forum to thank Rush for his solution especially the pictures, we were lost as to why all of a sudden this box would start changing sources...my friends have had it for more than a year and it just started doing this tonight, you really helped us, we were a bit nervous to take out the clips etc, but we summoned the courage and it was so easy, now it's working. We never ever used the touch screen before anyway.

 

Thanks from switzerland!


----------



## studmoney


Ok wanna say thanks a bunch to the person/people who stated they disconected the touch panel on this blueray player ive had so many problems with the mode cycling for months now so i took it apart, disconected screen and now works awsome! special thx to the person who posted the pics it really helped me to know what to un hook! anyone who is having this problem do what we did took me 20 minuits works like new now.


----------



## Daviraz


Hi everyone. I suscribed in this forum just to thank guys here for the solution of this problem. I have a SAMSUNG HT-E5530 out of waranty, that change source erratically. I looked for solution on the internet for several months. I think this solution interest people all over the world.

So thank you very much. Especially for the pictures and explainations. Do you let me diffuse this to others, in french forums ?


----------



## dbholt


Thank you thank you thank you!  I am another person who's sanity you have saved.  Your instructions and pictures were very clear.  The "throwaway" electronics these days drive me crazy. I spent way too many hours trying to figure out this problem... but it seems that your solution has worked for me (so far).


----------



## pbrimo


Add me to the list of thankful people! I have been so frustrated by this issue! Mine is also out of warranty and Samsung wants me to pay upwards of $100 to fix. Has anyone else had any luck with getting them to pay?


----------



## Mcanney

I also created an account just to say THANK YOU to rushfreak2112. Your brilliance solved my very frustrating 'source' problem. Many thanks also to the person who posted the photos. So very helpful!


Michele in Florida


----------



## L0N35T4R

Mine does not cycle randomly...only once, on startup, every time. Regardless of the source the HT box is set to when I shut it off....about 10 seconds after picture displays on my TV, the source on the HT box changes to D-IN. I can change the source back to the appropriate setting with the remote and the problem will not happen again until I power cycle the HT box.


I may try to disconnect the touch screen...thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mike Dooley1957


Thank you.  I tried the above and it worked great.  I'll just have to get used to using the remote for everything, but that's much better than having the rolling inputs going all the time!!!


----------



## Sansabina


Big thanks for the pics and instructions too. Fixed it for me after cleaning didn't work.


----------



## bsmpsu

I'm praying some of you guys subscribed to this thread.. I'm looking for past versions of the firmware, anyone have them? Or know where to find them?


Thought I'd ask here, since you are all fellow HTE5500W owners.


Thanks in advance, I'd really appreciate it.

(My Xbox One won't 'power on' the 5500 through HDMI-CEC despite being able to control volume. I figure I'll just leave the unit powered on in idle, but a recent firmware update causes it to shut down after 20mins.)


----------



## sherifhanna82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ParkSlope*  /t/1481206/help-samsung-ht-e5500-keeps-changing-source/30#post_24202788
> 
> 
> 
> Same issues with my unit. I Called Samsung on 1/6/2014, althougjh my unit was out of warranty they provided me with a courtsey repair. I sent the unit to thier repair center on 1/7/2014. Unit was repaired and delivered back to me on 1/10/2014. They replaced the (Assy Cover P-Front), part number (AH96-01605A). Ran the unit for six hours over the weekend the unit worked fine.


ParkSlope,

 

Thanks a million for the information; giving out the part number is priceless. This is obviously an issue with this entire line of HT Samsung Players and it's disturbing that Samsung won't own its mistake and issue a recall or at least notify the Consumers who own the unit.

 

At any rate, since my unit is 2 months outside the warranty I will order the part and replace it myself. Hopefully, it's an easy fix.

 

Thanks again.

S.


----------



## Lindakirby

Rushfreah. thank you soooo much. Tried everything for the device changing thing and your remedy worked. Unhooked the front panel and working great. Samsung couldn't help but you did. Mua!


----------



## jt1188


Hello RushFreak2112, I created an account just to thank you so very much for this fix.  My unit is out of warranty, and I have been spoiled with my laptop, Xbox, and Blu-ray combined setup.  I was going MAD without the unit working properly.  Thanks to you as well sinofian for providing the step by step picture tutorial.   You both are awesome.  The world needs more people like the two of you


----------



## h3nr1


I had the same issue! And as many people here, I've created this account only to thank Rushfreak for the tip! This "changing source" issue was driving me & my girlfriend real mad!

I'm french, and all can say it's *MERCI BEAUCOUP!!!!*


----------



## sherifhanna82

After it's all said and done, I am truly disappointed that an Electronics and Appliances giant like Samsung won't own this defect, which is obviously a manufacturing issue.

Thanks again to everyone who helped solve this very frustrating puzzle.

S.


----------



## ttbbarreto

Don't work.. Help me please.. :"(


----------



## gnanu2626


Thank you  RushFreak2112  . I had similar situation on my HT-E5400ZA where DVD open and closes like crazy in 14 months of purchase. ( out of warranty by 2 months). Your idea worked here.. I have removed the front panel connection as you suggested and is no longer needed, those can be operated from remote. The system is now working as usual and only thing is we can't do hard reset. Needless to say I have created this account only to thank you.


----------



## te a te


I just won this thing at a raffle and it is now doing the same thing. It opens and closes and jumps around input selections so I read these threads...and THANK YOU. My 13 year old son saw the pictures that show you how to unplug the touch screen panel and he is now sitting and watching TV undisturbed. It took him longer to get a small screwdriver than it did to do the procedure. We thought we were so lucky when we won it and have been saving it in the box till we could buy a TV and I just got the Samsung TV when two months later this issue comes up. Thanks to these threads, I'm still lucky. OK gotta go watch Disney now. Bye!


----------



## sofprogrex

Excelent i opened and disable the touch panel its works for me, thanks


----------



## Trevor Mawer


thanks for the detailed explanation and pics has been a great help and fixed my problem too


----------



## cointrader

Thanks RushFreak2112 your method works perfectly. 

One note, there is a main flat circuit cable from the main board to the front panel. This can be removed temporarily to make life easier for the next step.

Pull the thin cable, about half an inch wide and translucent brown in colour, out. This is the cable connected to the front panel sensor. Just pull firmly and it will come out. 

Then put the main circuit cable back into the main board and you good to put it all back together.

This sovles the problem 100% and as long as you have your remote, everything works perfectly, even the front LCD panel.


----------



## Laurent Pee L

sinofian said:


> As promised...
> 
> Remove screws on rear of unit:
> 
> 
> remove top cover:
> 
> 
> pull blue tab to release white ribbon cable:
> 
> 
> un-clip front of unit:
> 
> 
> locate and un-plug the ribbon cable for the touch screen:
> 
> *click for larger version
> 
> re-assemble and enjoy your player!
> 
> 
> *note: be sure to plug the white cable back in or your player will not work properly.




Thanks for the tip. Just disconnected the front panel. Took me 2 minutes and works like magic. 

I also put some tape on the disconnected wire to avoid it touching other parts.


----------



## Lukerigden

Hey guys, try putting several layers of selotape over the touch screen panel of the device. It has seemed to stop the device from skipping source.


----------



## Martin Minoletti

Hi All


I had the same problem with my HT-E5530 system, keeps opening the tray and looked like someone pressing theEject
button. Did the quick fix but wanted to have everything working again.

I have got a new Front panel:
http://www.chsinteractive.co.uk/ele...hte5550xu-samsung-dvd-hdd-recorder-player.htm

Also if you need a new Blu Ray Drive:
http://sparedparts.com/parts/details/samsung-ah96-01628b-dvd-mechanis-complete

Hope this helps


----------



## Dwane Newbold

espio1 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm having a really frustrating problem with my Samsung 5.1 blu-ray home theatre system (ht-e5500 model).
> 
> The ht, hooked up to my samsung HDTV and speakers, has been working fine for six months. But since yesterday it has started randomly cycling through input sources, as if someone is mashing on a remote.
> 
> I've tried taking the batteries out of all remotes and its made no difference - it still cycles through input sources randomly and often.
> 
> The HT is connected to a Sky Plus box and games console, but still randomly cycles through source with other devices off.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have had the same problem for the past year. I did not know what the problem was. I did the same thing as others on this forum. I removed the wire to the touch screen controls and it works perfect now.


----------



## Dwane Newbold

Thanks for your help. I struggled for a year with this. I was about to buy a new unit. I removed the same wire and presto no more problem.


----------



## brcobra

Could someone give me any tips on how to remove the top cover of the Samsung Blu Ray BD D6500? The device has only one screw on the back, I've removed the screw and tried in many ways but could not remove the cover. Need to open the cover to turn off the front panel. I appreciate any help.


----------



## jamesinharlem

*Thank you!!!*

Ive had my unit for about 2 years now and it just recently started up consistently. In the past it happened randomly but only once. However, thanks to your posts and pictures I was able to do exactly as stated! I will admit that taking the front cover off was a bit difficult with all the snaps! THank you so much! My unit is now working without the dvd player opening constantly! I never used the touch panel so Im so grateful I did not need to buy a new unit!


----------



## Mags miller

Thanks for the info how to disconnect the touch panel it's been driving me nuts


----------



## sivagami

rick j said:


> i was having the same problem as everyone else. My receiver was changing sources every couple of seconds and it became impossible to watch tv or anything else.
> 
> 
> unfortunately my device was out of warranty so samsung would not fix it unless i paid for the repairs and shipping costs.
> 
> 
> i ended up opening the receiver and disconnecting the touchscreen panel, put the cover back on and voila problem fixed.
> 
> 
> the touchscreen does not function anymore (i never used it anyway) but the remote still performs all the same functions so it's no real loss. The display still works like it always did (source and function buttons are still displayed, you just can't click them by touching the screen).
> 
> 
> it took less time to perform the fix than it took me to become a member of the forum and write this post!!!
> 
> 
> hope this helps you guys out.
> 
> 
> if anyone wants a step by step guide, i could probably put one together (prob with pictures), just ask


hi i need step by step process. Even i am having same problem with samsung hts5500


----------



## Maiensee

Hi guys, I am having the very same problem with my HT-E5530. Also I keep having troubles connecting my PC´s (Win7+8) via Bluetooth. I always have to remove the device from my systems and then search for it again, but only rarely does it connect successfully. Once connected the main problem kicks in. When it changes sources, it also switches on my LG TV, if it is not turned off on the main power button. Can someone tell me, if unconnecting the touch panel will help me resolve the BT problem? Any help or suggestion would be apprechiated, however I have contacted customer service a few minutes ago and I am still waiting on a reply.


----------



## GMsue

*Better now......*

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! Like others, I registered just to tell you how much I appreciate the excellent info. My unit is 3 months out of warranty and suddenly began doing this. Two calls to Samsung and I was about to spike things around the living room....and I am a "sweet" little grandma!! You have returned my sweetness with your info!! Thanks!!


----------



## DudeWallaby

THANKS RUSHFREAK2112!!! Like many others, I just registered to thank you for your excellent solution tutorial. Regards from Venezuela. Gracias bro!


----------



## Robert Cowan

*Thank you*

Thank you for the helpful idea, pictures, and instructions. You have restored our sanity with this fix!


----------



## chris2004

Thanks to everyone and especially sinofian for these helpful comments and pictures. My HT-E5550 was driving me crazy switching between sources. I was almost about to junk it and buy another (NOT Samsung). It works fine now no problems.


----------



## hereticc

My display keeps saying "STOP" after disconnecting the touchscreen, even after reconnecting it.
Anyone got experience with this problem?


----------



## DJStrol

*Thank you for solution.*

After spending time in futile calls with Samsung reps, I avoided sending the unit for repair and spending $ 80 plus shipping both ways, by finding the information on this forum.
I joined just to thank you all.


----------



## Imran Ahmed

*It worked!*

Hello all,
Just wanted to say thanks for the great help.
I disconnected the touch screen cable and it worked, no more sudden automatic input switching. Took me less than 5 minutes to do it!
2 days now and working great.


----------



## Kwiturjibajaba

My samsung player has been out of action for months now despite sending it back to samsung for repair, samsung found no fault with it !!!!!
I have disconnected the touch panel at front and it works fine now thanks rush


----------



## gipsythecat

Laurent Pee L said:


> Thanks for the tip. Just disconnected the front panel. Took me 2 minutes and works like magic.
> 
> I also put some tape on the disconnected wire to avoid it touching other parts.


Hi, a thousand thanks for the helpful instructions and pictures. I took us 5 minutes and everything works now perfectly! Thank you!


----------



## Jets39

*E5400*

The work around works pull the cable as told in prior post. Great job and thanks so much


----------



## 1virtuous

*Ht-e5400*

Thank you so much for information on how to repair my input that kept jumping to DVD/CD input while watching TV. I disconnected my HT-E5400 and followed your instructions to disconnect the touch panel cable. Viola! I'm able to watch TV without any interruption of my input jumping to DVD/CD. I was about to throw this whole system in the trash because of frustration. Thank you so much because I am grateful for you sharing your fix.


----------



## Hendrikbraaf

Thank you very much for the information on how to disconnect the front panel. Samsung in the Netherlands wouldn't have the courtesy of replacing this front panel for free as my warranty was expired one week!
I will put this information on several sites here in Holland and I will also inform the electrician I hired, but could not solve the problem other then stating that the problem was due some malfunctioning of the HT -E5500.
Still I am of the opnion that Samsung should call back all models and fix this problem! At no cost of course!


----------



## pkpke

RushFreak2112 Thank you very munch for your suggestion but my unit doesn't work (with CD,MP3&VCD)after disconnected with touch screen panel.Do you have any suggestion??


----------



## kwilhelm419

headhunter5 said:


> After cleaning off the front touch panel, I haven't had any problems. It's been two weeks.




THIS ABSOLUTELY FIX THIS ISSUE FOR ME. I really hope everyone is listening to you and and think niko. From what I can tell this was exactly what was happening and exactly what work for mine. I was ready to throw it in the garbage until I found your two solutions from this forum of the same problem. I will try to get the message out to people to read what you guys were saying. Very simple fix. Thanks so much by the way.


----------



## paul0264

Mike Dooley1957 said:


> 
> Thank you.  I tried the above and it worked great.  I'll just have to get used to using the remote for everything, but that's much better than having the rolling inputs going all the time!!!


Brilliant! Thank you so much, 
after reading all of the other responses a seeing the photos I had no doubt that this would fix the problem. I timed it and it took me 4 mins. from start to finish! Works perfectly well now..

I registered just to say, Awesome! Thanks again


----------



## iglesia

Had the same issue with my e6750w. Followed the post with pictures in here, and it solved my problem.

Thanks mate


----------



## kerrycbx

*My Samsung BluRay*

Wow! I have been battling this same problem for over 12 months and thought I had cured the fault by resetting as per the manual. Alas! Not to be. So off to the electrical store to look at getting another player. I checked out "stand alone" DVD players and other DVD/Theatre systems and nearly bought an LG unit but decided to think further about a way forward. My wife (bless her) suggested I do a Google search of problems with this model Samsung. Well I found this site and see that may others were having the same problem. I followed the suggestions given about decommissioning the touch screen and have cured the problem THANK YOU for posting this simple fix as you saved me many $$$$ and saved me from dumping what is a relatively good TV/DVD sound system.
Final comments on this and the site are: firstly I didn't even know the player had a touch screen (aw shucks) and second I had to admit my wife (bless her) was right (and that really really hurt)
On a serious note, amazing solution and a smart person has saved many of us mega $$$$. Thanks again, really appreciated. Kerry


----------



## slorider3

You guys are joking right? No one heard of GOOGLE? There is a technology built into many Blu-ray players called HDMI-CEC.( Consumer Electronics Control)HDMI-CEC is an extension of the HDMI display port interface that makes it possible to send control commands back and forth over an HDMI cable. Which will perform functions such as turn on the TV when you power on the Blu-ray player, and/or switch the source to the proper input. Nothing is wrong with your device, it is supposed to do it. Why else would you power on the Blu-ray player if you're not getting ready to watch a movie, right? Once you power off the Blu-ray player it will (my samsung does anyhow) switch the input source back to what it was on before you turned on the player. If you do not like this function turn off HDMI-CEC, there's an option in the Blu-ray player settings to do so. I jave tested, after turning the setting off, it will no longer send commands to your TV.


----------



## slorider3

Let me re-clarify something...while it may be true that you could have an issue with the touch panel...If you read the original post was it was about changing the source input, not bad touch controls.but if you disable HDMI-CEC, it will no longer send commands to your TV. Obviously if the touch panel is faulty and triggering a power on, eject, or other command, it sends a signal to the TV, disable the function...


----------



## debilou

espio1 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm having a really frustrating problem with my Samsung 5.1 blu-ray home theatre system (ht-e5500 model).
> 
> The ht, hooked up to my samsung HDTV and speakers, has been working fine for six months. But since yesterday it has started randomly cycling through input sources, as if someone is mashing on a remote.
> 
> I've tried taking the batteries out of all remotes and its made no difference - it still cycles through input sources randomly and often.
> 
> The HT is connected to a Sky Plus box and games console, but still randomly cycles through source with other devices off.
> 
> Any ideas?


Thank so much for starting this forum...we were given an ht-e555ow for a gift and after only 2 years it started cycling through sources.....very frustrating but thanks to all responces we have resolved the problem by simply disconnecting the touch screen.


----------



## Michael Cassidy

Slorider3 - you may dispense with the snarky, condescending commentary. You obviously don't understand the problem that we are all experiencing. This forum is about helping others, not making snippy comments. First off, your comment, "Why else would you power on the Blu-ray player if you're not getting ready to watch a movie, right?", shows a lack of comprehension of the original poster's problem and no working knowledge of the Samsung models being discussed. The 5500 and 6500 models are "Home Theater In a Box" models, sir. They are not standalone Blu-ray players. So, to answer your question, "Why else would you power on the Blu-ray player if you're not getting ready to watch a movie, right?"...well, anyone of us who wants to watch Cable TV in something better than the little 8w speakers in the TV set NEED to power on the Home Theater, which includes the built-in Blue-ray player. Get it? Further, it has been determined by the great people of this forum that it is indeed an issue with a defect in the touch screen, causing the input source to roll to another selection on its own. The original post, if you read it sir, was about the source input changing...and it has been determined by all of us here that it is caused by bad touch controls. I hope this clears up your confusion and generates an apology from you to all of us for being both snippy and wrong at the same time.


----------



## Yannis Batistakis

Hi to all I registered to just thank RushFreak2112 for the initial instructions and sinofian for his very useful photos

I had the same issue with the touch panel on a SAMSUNG HT-E5500, and followed RushFreak2112 instructions and with the help of the photos provided by sinofian it seems the problem is solved!!! and it really took me just 5 min.

Many Many thanks 

Eyxaristo poly


----------



## EmperorCrispy

Hi there,
Can someone please confirm this for me that has done this. If I disconnect the touch panel as instructed in this thread then will it also turn off the display?
I still want the LCD readout on my panel.

Thanks.


----------



## Hystabbia

*Thank you!!!!!!*

I'm almost crying right now I'm so happy! I'm sooooooooooooo gladful to have found this forum and I subscribed just to pass on my thanks. I've had the issue with the Home Theatre going bezerk mode switch for well over a year (it actually started 2 days after the manufacturer's warranty ended), and I was really considering buying a new Home Theatre System, but didn't feel like dishing out the money. But I couldn't watch BRD or anything with sound anymore... and that was frustrating. I must say that I've been searching for a solution for a while, but I always thought my system had an issue with ejecting, which is what mine kept doing all the effing time, therefor interrupting movies and cutting sound... I have done the unplugging the front interfacing trick and it has been on for well over an hour now without any issue. *crosses fingers* I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THANKFUL! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## Hystabbia

EmperorCrispy said:


> Hi there,
> Can someone please confirm this for me that has done this. If I disconnect the touch panel as instructed in this thread then will it also turn off the display?
> I still want the LCD readout on my panel.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, display still works. And the non-touch buttons still work, too.


----------



## wagsblues

Like many others, I joined today to thank all of you for the input to fix this issue, especially rush and the others. Slorider3 obviously didn't read the original posts, and uses his bluray player for movies only, and not home theatre. Just ignore the ignorance.

Thanks again to all,
Wags


----------



## neoq

Hi, thank you for help. I'm happy now.
But my remote control doesn't work now :-(
Is it only my problem? Or somebody suffer the same?


----------



## watters719

Check to be sure you reattached the white cable with the blue tab securely.


----------



## brockly25

Yes I had that problem looked and looked to see how I can fix it. seen some people post on it I had to do some trial and error but I got it to work here some pictures..

Bad news is you have to open up to disable a cable...

Good news it's super simple and picture will help out tremendously.... 

After I disassembled the wire I put tape around it so it wouldn't short out or anything like that..

Once again its not a big thing. you know you haven't use this. you hardly ever touch the buttons to make anything work on there, you always use the remote control

If you have a really skinny pair of needle nose pliers you don't have to take the front off to pull the wire off. I took it off because I really didn't know what I needed to disable. But I found it.








The other two big wide wires do not touch. this is for the lights in front.. you need that and the other one is to make the Blu ray player work.


----------



## brockly25

Tape over the wire so it won't show it out


----------



## john3xv1

The more I read about all of us having this problem the more pi**ed I get at Samsung for refusing to fix their junk.


----------



## Weatherchick

*How to I fix this....*

I am very upset with Samsung..I have had this system for 2 yrs and 1 month after the warrerty goes out it starts to change the source while I am watching tv. How do I fix this?


----------



## cobrien2

Thank you very much for the pictures. It has so far worked for me. After a stressful tax season I just wanted to set down and watch some baseball. I normally wouldn't try to fix something like this myself, but Samsung wanted too much to fix it.


----------



## Mounir Chentouf

*It works now*

Thanks for your clear and simple instructions it works perfectly now!


----------



## kimmym86

Been having issues with my bluray player cycling through the source while I'm trying to watch TV on and off for a while now which has been driving me insane! 
Called Samsung customer service who are useless. 
Finally tried this option of unplugging the touch panel cable which seems to be working so far! Fingers crossed no more issues. 
Thanks for the detailed instructions and photos


----------



## cursindaily

L0N35T4R said:


> Mine does not cycle randomly...only once, on startup, every time. Regardless of the source the HT box is set to when I shut it off....about 10 seconds after picture displays on my TV, the source on the HT box changes to D-IN. I can change the source back to the appropriate setting with the remote and the problem will not happen again until I power cycle the HT box.
> 
> I may try to disconnect the touch screen...thanks for the tip.


I am also having this exact issue, not the one in the OP. Does anybody have any ideas as to how to fix it? I am skeptical that it is the same touchscreen problem as it's not random at all and only happens on startup.


----------



## cursindaily

slorider3 said:


> You guys are joking right? No one heard of GOOGLE? There is a technology built into many Blu-ray players called HDMI-CEC.( Consumer Electronics Control)HDMI-CEC is an extension of the HDMI display port interface that makes it possible to send control commands back and forth over an HDMI cable. Which will perform functions such as turn on the TV when you power on the Blu-ray player, and/or switch the source to the proper input. Nothing is wrong with your device, it is supposed to do it. Why else would you power on the Blu-ray player if you're not getting ready to watch a movie, right? Once you power off the Blu-ray player it will (my samsung does anyhow) switch the input source back to what it was on before you turned on the player. If you do not like this function turn off HDMI-CEC, there's an option in the Blu-ray player settings to do so. I jave tested, after turning the setting off, it will no longer send commands to your TV.


Ironically, this actually worked for the separate but similar issue that I was having. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cursindaily

Though, just to clarify, this is a workaround and not a fix. There is no reason whatsoever for my source to be switched, especially to one I'm not even using. But seeing as how I don't utilize the HDMI-CEC functionality, it's satisfactory for my purposes.


----------



## pdomen

espio1 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm having a really frustrating problem with my Samsung 5.1 blu-ray home theatre system (ht-e5500 model).
> 
> 
> The ht, hooked up to my samsung HDTV and speakers, has been working fine for six months. But since yesterday it has started randomly cycling through input sources, as if someone is mashing on a remote.
> 
> 
> I've tried taking the batteries out of all remotes and its made no difference - it still cycles through input sources randomly and often.
> 
> 
> The HT is connected to a Sky Plus box and games console, but still randomly cycles through source with other devices off.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


We have had the same problem with the control panel flipping between inputs. We called Samsung - no help at all from them except asking us to send it in to repair and pay more money. And like many others on this thread, ours went on the blink shortly after the warrant period.

I have copied below a solution to the problem from RushFreak2112 - post # - basically need to unplug the connection for the touch panel - see below.

Thanks mucho RushFreak2112!

Also check out post #40 from sinoflan for a visual on exactly what to do.

We just did this and it has not flipped in 2 hours - a record! Will update in a week or so to see if it holds permanently. 

******************************************************************************************

Originally Posted by RushFreak2112 View Post

Hey everyone...I ran into the same problem with mine, and needless to say it got VERY frustrating!

I read through everyone's posts and since I realized that I would have to either deal with Support, which probably wouldn't help much since mine is over a year old, or I would have to get a new receiver, I decided to take matters into my own hands. wink.gif

Because it's fairly apparent that the issue is with the front touch panel, here's what I did...

Took the top cover/casing off...then unscrewed the circuit board that's part of the front piece/panel...disconnected the touch panel from the board, and then put everything back together again.

Presto! No more problems!

Disclaimer...obviously the front touch panel will no longer work. tongue.gif

But...if you're like me, and almost never use it other than to open the tray, then you're all set. I always use the remote, which still works just fine, and the display (LED) still shows everything just as it did before I disconnected the touch panel.

Hope this helps. smile.gif

Take care!


----------



## pdomen

it works -we just tried it today.


----------



## Supreme_Snake

Hello!

Had to join up just to share my new issue. Last year i followed the instructions on how to disable the Front touch display, and it solved my problem at the time. This year starting yesterday my player turned the volume all the way down and now displays "Volummin" on the display. I cant put the volume up or down and it wont let me switch into the other inputs. Went through all the standard troubleshooting and even contacted Samsung with no help. Its way out of warranty so im hoping someone knows another trick that i can do to it. This thing has been a headache to own, im just glad it was a gift.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## minuteman101

I just want to thank RushFreak2112 as well. Disconnecting the touch panel worked for me after 6 months of intermittent problems (after warranty expiration). Saved me a few hundred on a new system I don't need now.


Like others, I signed up for this forum just to say thanks.


----------



## computerguy2001

I have an interesting twist on this problem. Like others, my HT-E5500 suddenly started randomly cycling through sources on the blu-ray player. To make it absolutely clear to people like the guy who says this is normal (it's not) here are my symptoms:
1. switch on the player
2. start smart hub
3. wait
4. on the display of the blu-ray player, the function ([F] icon) starts to flash
5. the player starts randomly changing input sources. On the display of the blu-ray player the input sources will display as "BD/DVD", "D. IN", "AUX R.", "IPOD", "HDMI1", "HDMI2" etc in quick succession.
6. at this time you lose the picture to the tv

For example, I could start watching a show in PLEX and a couple of minutes in I lose picture as the player starts randomly changing input sources.

Note that in the past I had the disc tray randomly opening error, so I had the front touchscreen replaced under warranty.

Anyway, in my case, it wasn't actually a faulty touch screen causing the changing input sources problem. I noticed when I powered on the machine that the disc tray made a clunking noise like it was trying to close. Anyway, after watching a blu-ray, the problem disappeared. I can only assume that the disc tray was not fully closed and this caused the randomly changing input sources fault. All working now (for the time being). Happy days! 

So if you are having this fault, it is worth opening and closing the disc tray. If it solves the problem... good times!


----------



## Kadeens

*Perfect - Thank you HEADHUNTER*



headhunter5 said:


> After cleaning off the front touch panel, I haven't had any problems. It's been two weeks.


After several weeks of disruptions, I've scoured the internet, brought new HDMI cables, upgraded the firmware, changed around peripherals to the HDMI sockets and even changed batteries to the remote; nothing worked until i came across your answer. Hence i got a little alcohol drenched wipe and wiped the front panel and I've never seen the problem since. It has now been 3 months straight.

I have attached some pictures of my front panel just to give you an example of how spotless it needs to be. The front panel is ridiculously sensitive.

By the way I called up Samsung support who were totally useless as they suggested that I'd need a new disc-loading tray and since my HT-E5500 is out of warranty, I know Samsung will charge an arm and a leg for something I resolved with a little alcohol wipe that I got from my doctor for free .


----------



## frontier66aa66

My problem with this unit is a bit different in that as I have upgraded the firmware it has become more and more difficult to play new dvd movies. It plays blurays fine and even the odd copied dvd but it will no longer play any brand new dvd movies that I hire.
The only message I get on screen is that it is unable to read the diskand I should clean the dvd with a soft cloth....??

Any ideas? Thanks everyone


----------



## Finstercat

*Outstanding help!*

I too joined this forum just to say "Thanks!!!!" to all. I couldn't even watch TV for more than 5 minutes, much less even think about watching a DVD, without problems. Once I followed the instructions and disconnected the touch screen the problems completely disappeared - what a relief!!! I cannot thank you all enough!!! Only someone who has experienced this totally exasperating problem will appreciate what a relief it is to FINALLY find a fix. Outstanding!!!


----------



## daniel1982xyz

*thanks , worked reat*

hi there i just wanted to join to others that you helped with this issue and must say great job , tok my only about 10 minutes and works great


----------



## Alemx

*Ghost in my Samsung*



sinofian said:


> As promised...
> 
> 
> Great it work on my dam Samsung machine!
> after few month of trying some various solution that didnt work the ghost is finaly gone.
> The remote still work fine and i dont need the buttons.


----------



## Alemx

Hi
it work
thank i was to drop this machine in the garbage and now it work for 2 week now whotout any random door opening.


----------



## Ben Jansen

Have the HT-E5500 for little over 2 years, and seen seen the randomly opening DVD tray intermittently. Since a few days it did it every few minutes. This morning several times a minute. Lucky to find this thread, 10 minutes (some fiddling to get the front of, but real easy fix.
Thanks for sharing the disable touchpanel workaround, it fixes my problem it seems.


----------



## RoseladyD

Hi everyone,

Unfortuantly after three years I found out that my reciever has a Touchscreen panel. I got the same problem. After reading a lot off post about the problem, we plugged out the Touchscreensensor. Thanks for telling how we can fix this problem :kiss:


----------



## nicover

I had the same problem and i didn't completely disconect the touchpanel, but i cut away the last 2 tracks, only the function button will be disabled. You will still be able to open and close the blu-ray drive then !
See attached pictures


----------



## TWSchmidt

I have disconnected the cable and can now enjoy a full movie without it changing functions. But now how do I change the FM tuner with out the square button from the front panel?


----------



## nursekyla007

*Thank you, thank you, thank you!*

Woot! Thank you RushFreak2112 for the fix!! And thank you sinofian for the great pics. We followed the instructions and pictures you both provided and not a problem since!! Thank goodness! We were going nuts.


----------



## Jaynee

Wanted to check back in on our machine. We had Samsung fix the problem (I posted about it in early 2014), but this past week it started up again. Obviously the unit is no longer under warranty, so I immediately took apart the box, disconnected the red front panel cable and put the box back together - voila! all systems go again. It saved us having to get a new system altogether (which we could not afford to do at this time).

Thanks to rushfreak2112 and all others who went before me. That is definitely the best workaround for anyone not under warranty or unwilling to pay to ship it back to Samsung, and since we never used the front panel buttons ANYway, no great loss to us.

Hopefully this machine will last a few more years, at which time we'll be upgrading not only our home theater sound but our TV as well. In the meantime, we're grateful to this site for having the solution to the problem!


----------



## shadi1989

Supreme_Snake said:


> Hello!
> 
> Had to join up just to share my new issue. Last year i followed the instructions on how to disable the Front touch display, and it solved my problem at the time. This year starting yesterday my player turned the volume all the way down and now displays "Volummin" on the display. I cant put the volume up or down and it wont let me switch into the other inputs. Went through all the standard troubleshooting and even contacted Samsung with no help. Its way out of warranty so im hoping someone knows another trick that i can do to it. This thing has been a headache to own, im just glad it was a gift.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I've the same problem but with VOLMAX
When i connect the E5500 to power socket, it will auto turn on and volume will go up to 50/VOLMAX.

How can i fix this?


----------



## ndbod

*When tv take the sound out though ht-e5530 I don't hear anything*

I have a Smart TV samsung and an ht -E5530, bought together, it work fine 2 year, but now I can't use it to take the sound from tv though, BD wise is working but the sound not. I don't have any errors and it starts not working suddenly.

So, I need help!

Thanks in advance!

ND


----------



## grumpy55

*Works for Power Cycling too*

In case someone has a* Samsung HT-E6730W Home Theater*, and it's power cycling...Off - On, or just turning itself
OFF after a little time.

*This listed fix also solves that problem.*

Thanks to OP for the solution!


----------



## Rogerthat7

I have an HT-H5500 that kept switching source. Resets didn't work. Eventually discovered that turning off the Anynet solved the problem. The SSS is connected to a Samsung TV.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Rogerthat7 said:


> I have an HT-H5500 that kept switching source. Resets didn't work. Eventually discovered that turning off the Anynet solved the problem. The SSS is connected to a Samsung TV.


Typical CEC incompatibility issue. Can happen to any mfr with any of their devices. A lot of us just disable ARC/CEC and use an optical cable for the ARC portion and a programmable remote like a Harmony for single remote control (CEC) of your HTS. ARC/CEC can work fine for awhile and then just flake out. There are no updates to correct the issues either.


----------



## Håkan Bernhard

*Finally solved*

Thanks for all tips in this thread - Disconnected the front panel - problem solved!!! Thanks from Sweden


----------



## the_phoenix

Hi there!

I have exactly the very same problem. My unit has no problem playing the bluray disks and copied (unprotected) dvd, while it does not access any dvd I bought.
It is always reporting me the message saying something like "unable to access the disk, please clean it up and retry".
No need to mention I did successfully watch those same dvd in the past on this very same unit and that no scratches are visible on the disks.
I fear an update of the firmware might have enforced/crippled the region settings and is preventing the unit from accessing the disk.

By chance did you manage to solve this situation?
Thanks for any feedback!




frontier66aa66 said:


> My problem with this unit is a bit different in that as I have upgraded the firmware it has become more and more difficult to play new dvd movies. It plays blurays fine and even the odd copied dvd but it will no longer play any brand new dvd movies that I hire.
> The only message I get on screen is that it is unable to read the diskand I should clean the dvd with a soft cloth....??
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks everyone


----------



## Jean-Louis Paris

gipsythecat said:


> Hi, a thousand thanks for the helpful instructions and pictures. I took us 5 minutes and everything works now perfectly! Thank you!


Je n'ai vu aucune photo, elle ont disparu ?


----------



## Jean-Louis Paris

Where are the photo's ?


----------



## Frank Testa

Hi Thanks for info. I have a blue ray surround sound HT-D5530. I Did not have to unscrew the circuit board. The whole front unclips after removing the big ribbon cable and another cable on the side. The tiny ribbon cable in question has a tiny clip at the top of where it connects. My finger nail was able to pop it off. I then slid the cable off. I covered the exposed cable with plastic. Display still shows but no longer works by touching. My guess is the eject circuitry has lost an earth and "floats" and does not know what state it is suppose to be in. Any way it saved me from updating my surround at an enormous cost. The sound has always been awesome.


----------



## Bernie__2

Disabled the front panel - took less than 10 min. If you can change the HD in a PC you Can do this one as well.


----------



## F1mad

I have this system. 2 years ago I had this issue with the player changing sources randomly...took it to a repairer who couldn't do anything (£15 to look at it)...bought an identical one on eBay and sold mine on eBay (in total, only paid £10, so result)...about a couple of months ago this one started to develop the same problem, so obviously a common fault with Samsung (they seem to be as bad as Apple 🤫)... fortunately found this forum and have done the 'extreme fix' and disconnected the cable from the touch screen...🤞 I won't see the issue again! It's a shame that Samsung won't acknowledge the fault and fix for free...I really like the sound system and didn't want to invest in a new one...thanks go to you all, especially the chap who posted the photos all those years ago 😀


----------



## Bentleyrip

I didn't initially see this thread and I had posted some additional information regarding a common defect that affects a wide range of Samsung Home Theater Systems. Most use the same design for the touch screen and I believe the adhesive that holds the digitizer layer against the touch screen begins to fail and bubbles form which begin to make the contact points function autonomously and erratically. The result is that any of the touch screen functions--On/Off, Open DVD, Change Mode, Change Volume--can occur at random. It becomes nearly impossible to use the unit. 
My thread shows magnified pictures of these bubbles.









Samsung Home Theater keeps Turning Off, Changing Source...


About four years ago my Samsung Home Theater HT-E 6500 started opening and closing DVD tray randomly. This disrupted any function making the unit unusable. I'd read that it might be due to humidity or dust behind the touchscreen and I clean it but to no avail. I finally bought a replacement...




www.avsforum.com





Fortunately, the suggestion to disconnect the digitizer works, and saves many of these units from the trash bin.


----------



## DaveHobbs

*Works for Repeated Reboot Also (Turning on and off by itself)*

In case someone has an HT-D5210C 5.1 CH Blu-ray Home Entertainment System that is turning on and off by itself, disabling the touch screen as described in this thread solves the problem. My unit starting exhibiting problems after 9 years of use and I am now hoping for at least another 9 years.

Thanks very much to RushFreak2112 for the identifying the method, Sinofian for photos and method clarification, Brockly25 for suggesting taping off the disconnected brown ribbon cable, and Bentleyrip for photos of failed adhesive holding the digitizer layer against the touch screen!


----------



## AlgieB

Fifteen years after the HT-E5500 was introduced, the panel disconnect fix is still a welcome salvation for these legacy devices. Apparently SS capacitive screens sour with age. One wonders how many problem units have been tossed prematurely. Not this one, thanks to those who shared here and in various videos on the WEB.


----------



## acacio.matavele

I have samsung HT-E5500 and it changing source input automatically when i power on, and when i pired the Bluetooth it starting changing the source. Any idea?


----------

